# Fenstermanagement bei Eclipse PlugIn (Java/Eclipse)?



## MadMax2581 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch relativ neu in der Java - Programmierung und dem Entwurf von Eclipse PlugIns --> unter den C++, C# und Visual Basic ist das irgendwie viel leichter. Ich sitz jetzt schon sonst wie lange und bekomm es einfach nicht hin, ich verzweifle gleich ;-). 

#################################################################################################################
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie das Fenstermanagement (Swing und SWT) unter Java/Eclipse richtig funktioniert bzw ein gutes Tutorial oder so nennen, wo ich es nachlesen kann? 
#################################################################################################################

Meine Szenarien:

- ich habe ein Eclipse PlugIn das aus einem Hauptfenster besteht, man kann von diesem Fenster aus mehrere andere Fenster öffnen, die dann nach drücken eines Knopfes (ja, nein, ok, tue dies und das, ...) einfach wieder schließen sollen --> damit ich einfach mit meinem Hauptfenster weiterarbeiten kann

- ich will mein Hauptfenster nach drücken eines Buttons ("Beenden") schließen und damit auch das Eclipse PlugIn beenden --> die Eclipse Workbench (also Eclipse an sich) soll aber offen bleiben und normal weiter genutzt werden können

Wie kann ich das umsetzen bzw wie funktioniert das Fenstermanagement bei Eclipse PlugIns?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Lg Max


----------



## Proko (15. Juni 2007)

was genau verstehst du unter fenster management?

wenn du eine eigene applikation schreiben willst, solltest du dich entweder für swt oda swing entscheiden

ich glaub was dir mehr weiterhilft als literatur für Plugins sind RCP Bücher/tutorials 

mit Rich Client Platform ist es möglich ziemlich leicht normale windows applikationen zu programmieren und ein vorteil hier ist, das es meistens eine simple implementation für ein problem gibt und deine lösung nur diese implementation verwenden kann oder diese erweitert

ein paar RCP tutorials

leg einmal ein neues plugin projekt an, hackle RCP applikation an und wähle als template das beispiel mit der view an

in diesem beispiel startet ein fenster mit einer view die 3 statische items beinhaltet, aber hier siehst du schon mal die struktur solch eines programmes, und du hast auch schon dein file => exit

RCP is gerade am anfang nicht leicht um sich zurechtzufinden, ich empfehle dieses englische buch wo eigentlich von 0 weg, die konzepte von RCP erklärt werden, für den einstieg ideal; ja nicht das buch von Daum zu RCP, das ist nichts für den einstieg


----------

